# The Amish Shed Move



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

I know I posted on another tread about moving this Amish Shed,but I can't find it.Well here is the situation;I am waiting for a phone call from my friend who is going to haul it.He is going to let me know if I have to bring my tractor down to load it or if the Amish guy who built it has a way to get it on the trailer.My friend only lives about 12 miles from the Amish place.I could not haul it on my trailer ,it would not fit between my fenders and if I blocked it up it would get to over 14 feet tall.My friends trailer is a deck over and with the shed on it we will be right around 13 feet. I will keep you posted with pics to follow.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*other end*

On the delivery end I am for sure going to need to use the tractor to place the shed. There is only 9'2" between the house and chain link fence.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like a fun logistical project. I moved a shed about 6 miles a few years ago on a flatbed and that was a pain. Would rather have disassembled it and put it back together than do it again.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*You did post it*

You posted it in your tractor loading Sticky post:fineprint in the safety forum here is the link
Jody

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=735


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*update*

well the shed got moved and not a picture was taken.Some moron left his camera in his pick-up truck and he was using his dump truck.The move went without a hitch.I hauled my John Deere on my trailer and my freind "Cuz" hauled the shed.The top of the shed was 13'11" off the road.We hauled it 43 miles and went under 3 overpasses without a problem.There were some signal lights that we had to make sure we missed and one set of wires across a road that hung a little low.
I had mounted a pole on the drivers side mirror of my truck and went first. The pole was set at 14'4" so we had 5 extra inches to cover any bounce in the trailer.The shed was heavy so that turned out not to be a problem either.
Loading it without doing any damage was our biggest challenge.I used the back hoe to pull it off the trailer as "Cuz"was able to back it in a 9'2" wide space perfectly,and when it came dowm it nearly placed itself.For now it is placed on patio blocks with plastic sheeting on the ground under it.Bob,the fellow who bought the shed is having me put in a floating pad for it in spring.
Total cost to the customer was still a bargain compaired to stick built.For a 8x14 shed 11 feet tall all well made of Hemlock.$1092.The delivery and placement cost him $300.00 The best price for site built was nowhere near this price,$1800 was his best bid and he would not have gotten the shed that he got.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*ramp*

The shed even came with a prebuilt ramp.Quality was evident in the construction of this shed.It does not look out of place on a city lot.Very roomy inside,with 6' 6" ceiling downstairs and the rest of the height for storage upstairs.Bob said I can come back and take pictures of it. Kind of do a made for Tractorforum.com reenactment.:stupid:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Glad everything worked out for you slipshod. I'm certainly looking forward to seeing those pictures. :smiles:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like you dudes had some fun. I moved a shed from a lot that was used as a mobile home lease lot a few years ago. A 10 x20 ten foot tall shed and it was not to bad just a bit sticky getting it to back side of the lot I have (soft ground winter time). I only paid $150 for a $1400 shed. I rented a tilting flat bed car trailer and and a electric winch to get it on the trailer and transported it about 50 miles on the freeway. Should of seen some of the strange looks of folks. My wife was in her car behind me and and did a excellent job of keeping the tail gaters off my back. The hardest part of the whole job was tilting the trailer once on my property because the shed was heavy. I did stop and weigh the thing and it topped out at 3300 pounds.


----------

